# rowing in cairo



## moon unit

Hi everyone,

I'm currently beginning my second year in cairo and want to try something different.

I want to start rowing on the nile in the mornings. Has anyone ever done this before or have information about any of the rowing clubs, prices, etc. I've never rowed before. I'm female.

Thanks


----------



## Lanason

I've not seen any rowing boats on the nile but wish you luck - I'd like to have a go if you find somewhere


----------



## kevinthegulf

moon unit said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently beginning my second year in cairo and want to try something different.
> 
> I want to start rowing on the nile in the mornings. Has anyone ever done this before or have information about any of the rowing clubs, prices, etc. I've never rowed before. I'm female.
> 
> Thanks


Our office is on the corniche 26th floor, overlooks the nile near the sofitel maadi, I am usually in about 0700, although I dont spend the day pondering the view I have never seen any evidence of rowing out there, rgds


----------



## moon unit

really? its a really big thing in cairo. i see them doing it every morning and at other times during the day. near zamalek. i'm just wondering about any expats doing it as i usually just see locals


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes there is a rowing club on the Nile... don´t know any expats that have joined.
The rowing club is down near TGI Fridays on the Dokki side of the river


----------



## Chill

I am in Zamalek and interested if you find something. I am female and have never rowed.
Chill


----------



## Whiskey96

There is another immediately before Moneeb bridge as you head south on the 
Maadi side of the river...
It is directly on the riverbank.... (go figure.....  ) 

I believe there is another on the Corniche Downtown - almost directly opposite
the south corner of the British Embassy compound.....


----------



## GM1

Did you try using Yellow Pages?? Egypt Yellow Pages ? Online Business Directory & Local Search Engine ? Search


----------



## moon unit

Chill said:


> I am in Zamalek and interested if you find something. I am female and have never rowed.
> Chill


hi chill, yeah i think there are a few rowing clubs close to zamalek and as i live near there it would be perfect. i'm thinkin of doing it in the mornings before work, at around 6am, would be so nice then with sun coming up. 

will find out more about it when i get back to cairo in two weeks


----------



## Chill

Early morning suits me! Let try and nut out the details when you're back!


----------



## moon unit

Chill said:


> I am in Zamalek and interested if you find something. I am female and have never rowed.
> Chill


Hi, I dunno how to send you a private email?? Are you still up for doing the rowing? Think I'm gonna start next week


----------



## MaidenScotland

moon unit said:


> Hi, I dunno how to send you a private email?? Are you still up for doing the rowing? Think I'm gonna start next week




You havent posted enough to send a private message

Have you made enquiries at the rowing club


----------



## moon unit

MaidenScotland said:


> You havent posted enough to send a private message
> 
> Have you made enquiries at the rowing club



Oh really? how many do you have to send?

Yeah I went to the rowing club. Its 55 us dollars a month which includes coach and everything so really good value i think.


----------



## MaidenScotland

moon unit said:


> Oh really? how many do you have to send?
> 
> Yeah I went to the rowing club. Its 55 us dollars a month which includes coach and everything so really good value i think.



5 posts


Yes that sounds good value.


----------



## ericzoetmulder

*Rowing on the Nile*

I used to row competition a long time ago in university, and am thinking of picking it up again. A bit of net surfing, and knowing Cairo, gave me this :

Army+ Police, Cairo U and Greek rowing club are all located just below the Guiza Sheraton Hotel. 
Kahraba is beside the Gezira Club on the Agouza side and looks very "Army" from the outside
There is something in Maadi, but that's too far away for this DownTowner.

I intend to knock on doors in the coming weeks and see if they welcome khawaga short term members.

Will revert


----------



## AMMNY

Have you guys ever figured out how to row in Cairo? I was looking at rowing with the Egyptian Rowing club. I'm in New York now and want to travel there in between semesters at college where I teach. I'd like to row, and maybe coach.


----------

